# and you thought you where fast.



## HOLLiS (Jun 1, 2009)

pretty amazing.


----------



## oldrecon (Jun 1, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> pretty amazing.



WOW! he's fast! he is really fast! and hit his targets


----------



## HOLLiS (Jun 1, 2009)

oldrecon said:


> WOW! he's fast! he is really fast! and hit his targets



There is a secret on the targets,  Balloons, and no bullets (blast effect) which he mentions, but still............ damn good.


----------



## dusty (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## koz (Jun 1, 2009)

For your viewing pleasure - shotgun stuff
Patrick Flanigan

Tom Knapp


----------



## skeeter (Jun 2, 2009)

I saw Patrick Flanigan live last year. He puts on a pretty good show but He missed way more than the video shows... The Beretta trick shooter was fantastic!:)


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 2, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> pretty amazing.



Munden is a freak. I have watched much of his stuff. I enjoy him because he's more then just a trick speed  shooter. He can do things with a gun that defy logic, like shoot a baloon at 300 yards with a 1911, and other crazy sh%$ like that.


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 2, 2009)

Amazing!!! F'ing AMAZING!!!


----------



## skeeter (Jun 3, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> Munden is a freak. I have watched much of his stuff. I enjoy him because he's more then just a trick speed  shooter. He can do things with a gun that defy logic, like shoot a baloon at 300 yards with a 1911, and other crazy sh%$ like that.



Wow, that would be awesome!:eek:


----------

